# Ok to eat squirrel?



## Dapittboss

My dog ate a squirrel and I was wondering if it is ok. He ate the entire thing, head, bones, tail, fur etc. He's a 6 month old English Mastiff and he's on a prey model raw diet.


----------



## oldhounddog

I would not worry about this as it will happen with outside dogs. I have 10 hunting dogs and this is very normal especially with high drive dogs.


oldhounddog


----------



## Wicket

To me, as long as he's not sick afterwards, no bloody stools, and overall pretty healthy, I wouldn't worry too much. I won't let him do it all the time though. I'll keep my eye out for anything strange in case of disease and parasites.


----------



## Pawzk9

Wicket said:


> To me, as long as he's not sick afterwards, no bloody stools, and overall pretty healthy, I wouldn't worry too much. I won't let him do it all the time though. I'll keep my eye out for anything strange in case of disease and parasites.


Shouldn't be a problem unless he brings the head to play ball with. I had a dog do that once. I threw it the first time. On the second time I noticed it had eyesockets.


----------



## Wicket

Pawzk9 said:


> Shouldn't be a problem unless he brings the head to play ball with. I had a dog do that once. I threw it the first time. On the second time I noticed it had eyesockets.


Oh aguuuh, I hate getting little surprises like that. One time when Wicket was a puppy, she found and brought home a dead bird head as a little chew. I only noticed it because I could of sworn I didn't give her anything to chew on at the time. She tried to be sneaky and nonchalant about it. I thought it was weird she was being extra careful with how she stepped when we first got home, then when I opened her mouth and I realized why, oh gads!! The little brat tried to pretend it was just a regular chew and hide it from me >.<


----------



## Shell

Dapittboss said:


> My dog ate a squirrel and I was wondering if it is ok. He ate the entire thing, head, bones, tail, fur etc. He's a 6 month old English Mastiff and he's on a prey model raw diet.


You're in Kentucky - heck, there's plenty of people that eat squirrel, let alone the dogs 
If you've already got him on HW and flea/tick prevention, most of those have a broad spectrum wormer that will take care of most issues with raw wildlife like rabbits and squirrels. 
My dog likes the occasional bird if he can catch 'em and has never had any issue. 
If you notice upset stomach later, just ask the vet for a wormer and tell the vet he ate a squirrel so the vet can choose the right type.


----------



## amosmoses89

Pawzk9 said:


> Shouldn't be a problem unless he brings the head to play ball with. I had a dog do that once. I threw it the first time. On the second time I noticed it had eyesockets.


Oh goodness this made me laugh!!! The only thing that has ever upset Sydney is the little tree frogs she likes to snack on when we go to my parent's house, they make her yarf. I second the dewormer if he's not on a HW that takes car of tall that.


----------



## rouxdog

I can't seem to get him to catch squirrels 
I guess there's not enough of them here.


----------



## marsha=whitie

Dapittboss said:


> My dog ate a squirrel and I was wondering if it is ok. He ate the entire thing, head, bones, tail, fur etc. He's a 6 month old English Mastiff and he's on a prey model raw diet.


He should be fine. Did he kill it, or did you give it to him? If you are going to give your dog wild game, make sure you deep freeze it for about a week to kill off parasites.

Man, Bryna would love a squirr snack! Maybe I should fix up my BB gun and go hunting. These urban squirrels would be a feast for her! Lol


----------

